# Klunking



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

This video has served as inspiration for a group of us, we will ride K country on Klunkers






Lars N Bars gets Klunking from Transition Bikes on Vimeo.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

Bad Ass, proves you don't need FS bikes to rip through trails. Just a simple bike.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

damn, i need my Schwinn Panther back, when are you guys heading to K?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

you are invited, I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

more coaster brakeness..

Coaster Brakce Challenge #7 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't think it's very responsible of Transition to show the dude draining a Ranier, smashing the empty into his spokes and then riding. If they wanted to capture the true essence of Klunking, they should have shown someone lighting up the ganja as well.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

it's just some dudes riding bikes in the hills


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Love my Klunk!!


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

Totally righteous. Reminds me of middle school.


----------



## aeros (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I want one.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Where have you been John?


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool video, but then pro riders make riding anything look easy and cool.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

can't believe they the tire mounted to that trashed rim. cool video


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

That was badass! If I lived in your neck of the woods,I'd be joining you guys.
Back the late 70's-early 80's thats eactly what all my friends and I taked about, building bigger "old school" bmxers and pretty much do the same thing you guys are doing...we never did.
I got into mtb'ing in 1982, been riding since in about all disiplines, singlespeed, bmx, xc, DH and road. Im going to have to build up a klunker.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i sold mine to pay for marriage bills.. i guess you have to lose some to win some.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

@ rev106 - Working Sundays this month, unfortunately! :madman: Really miss the Challenge!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd ***** about brakes again, but **** it. ****ing rad and they are way ****ing better riders than myself.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i made sure i have front brakes, don't want to get bum raped by you. my next klunker, maybe i'll just keep it to myself..


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's mine.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

[QUOTEHere's mine.[/QUOTE]

That's cool,what is it?


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

Houndog45 said:


> [QUOTEHere's mine.


 That's cool,what is it?[/QUOTE]

It's a damn good time is what it is

Seriously, I think it's a late 50's Murray. I picked it up for 20 bones @ a garage sale, Stripped it and built it back up like this. It has the original rear wheel plus a couple new spokes, newer Al front rim, knobby tires and alloy risers plus a cheap mtn seat.

I beat the piss out of this thing and it takes it and smiles. It's not light but thats not the point is it?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

from today's action:


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Simplicity is the essence of beauty!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

we're ready, Saddle Up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Klunkin is the best!








But dont klunk too hard!


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> we're ready, Saddle Up! :thumbsup:


This is sooooooo sick! Do you happen to have a picture of you or someone riding it? How does it feel to ride?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a very nice bike Fish.

It's my mistake to see A kona A'ha the other day when I am window shopping, now I want one.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

davesauvageau said:


> This is sooooooo sick! Do you happen to have a picture of you or someone riding it? How does it feel to ride?


thanks! and no, i haven't ridden it yet. still frozen outside. i can't wait to ride it as soon as we thaw out. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jackspade said:


> That's a very nice bike Fish.
> 
> It's my mistake to see A kona A'ha the other day when I am window shopping, now I want one.


i missed mine a lot. if you can get an a'ha that fits you, grab it. my (used to be) a'ha is 18" and it is the biggest frame ever. stand over clearance and TT length is ridiculous. i wish it was 16".


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Mr.SBC said:


> Klunkin is the best! But dont klunk too hard!


'oly crap man, you okay?


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, luckily it didn't happen in the air. The previous day we did a local "Quarter Rage" mtb race, and I rode this. Coming across the finish there was a nice little lip to catch a bit of air off of. Well a 40 lb bike comes down pretty hard after being 4 feet in the air and landing flat. I heard a big crack...but after checking everything I thought it was just my cables smacking the bars or something. I rode it to class the next day and the headset was getting loose, so I tightened it. 10 feet later I was holding my handlebars, no longer connected to the bike. The Steerer broke all the way around about halfway. Man, and this was a "good" 1" threaded fork with cantis.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm pretty hard on forks. I ride my klunkers like they are bmx bikes  This was the same bike many moons ago... and after airing out of a 7 foot quarter pipe.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

fishcreek said:


> we're ready, Saddle Up! :thumbsup:


Nice!!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

@Fish
I think what I see is Kona Humu 2010 sumthing the name is looong..
What I see just now the paint is red the price is around 330bucks, but the other day is just like yours blue red with stars I dunno if both the same type.

That bike is so cool even better compare to website pics. I want it but I am saving for roller trainer.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Roller trainers... boooooooooo
klunkers.....nyayyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

shredding dirt jumps on a coaster brake! Looks like fun


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Mr.SBC said:


> Roller trainers... boooooooooo
> klunkers.....nyayyyyyyyyyyyyy!


ROFL LOL LOL

My budget is so tight so I can aim the cheaper one LOL
Don't worry I can still sell my Randall RH100 to get the Kona klunk.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Just picked up a 1" threaded rock shox fork to replace my broken one! Yeah scary old forks on klunkers


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> we're ready, Saddle Up! :thumbsup:


What is this bike ? Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks! it is a '07 Trek Cruiser

2007 Trek Cruiser Classic


----------



## christopher.kaprielian (Sep 14, 2011)

propguy said:


> Love my Klunk!!


Holy Crap! That is the bike I am building! Same fork and everything, looks great.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks..You'll really like it! Great conversation starter.


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

if you guys and gals need parts for that old schwinn you got, please check me out on facebook. all american, s.f.v. made bike parts. Bicycle parts | Facebook


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

the cbc race is the ****!!!!!


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

@ Rev106: Now I feel worse about missing CBC #7. Stop rubbing it in!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hahaha I can't help myself, I'm a shameless self-promoter!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Makes me wanna go klunking! I have debated different bars for my bike so it handles better.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I just remembered my dad has a clunker in the back yard leaning between a pair of pine trees. I don't think it has moved in 8 or 10 years...

I should grab it.


----------



## Scott571 (Mar 13, 2011)

These old bikes are cool .


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

My Twinn Tube Tornado , just finished it . But its not done .


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

sweet. you need some mr. tick cruiser bars for that bad boy.eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

@ proline69 - Nice! But I'm confused 


> ..just finished it. But its not done.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

propguy said:


> @ proline69 - Nice! But I'm confused


I just finished building it, but I still have to find a black Brooks. Also figure out how to mount a rear brake. Then search for drum brakes and get the TA cranks that I bought for it chased with 9/16 threads, get an all aluminum 13/16 post and finally gear it . But for now I'll ride it SS and a suicide front brake.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

@ Proline69: What fork are you running? After seeing the carnage on pg2 of the straight bladed forks, I'm considering an upgrade.


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

i have bolt on rear v-brake bosses i made for schwinns. they will be ready in a few weeks. 6061 aluminum, made in the san fernando valley. Mr. Tick Bicycle parts | Facebook


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Running AKUSI forks 

I'll be looking out for the v brake bosses


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

More pics

★ RATRODBIKES.COM ★ • View topic - Schwinn Tornado Klunker


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

i'll throw them up on the board as soon as i turn off the mill


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Any of you Klunkerz interested in a Bendix 2 speed kickback coaster brake hub?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

36 holes?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## r18k20 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great video and pictures! Inspired me to turn my unused cruiser into a Klunker. Not something I would want to ride everyday, Definitely a work in progress. Yes I love my reflectors and chain guard: D


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

r18k20 said:


> Great video and pictures! Inspired me to turn my unused cruiser into a Klunker. Not something I would want to ride everyday, Definitely a work in progress. Yes I love my reflectors and chain guard: D


do it! i actually had a blast riding mine today.

not really my idea of klunking but it will suffice. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Klunker Trials via Urbanvelo.org


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Boink! Clank! KLUNK!


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

*let the old klunks take flight!*

get your american made bars from Home Page of find me on facebook. Mr. Tick Bicycle parts | Facebook These are my aluminum version, i offer 4130 as well, please check out my stuff. ONLY BUY AMERICAN!


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice, wherd you ride?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice! Just did a 30 miler on my coaster brake Monarch. Low buck thrills for sure.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Fishcreek wins best Klunker award! Other than that, the rest of them explain to me why I stuck with my BMX bike for so long.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

@tick one - Nice bars, Tick!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

tick one said:


> Nice, wherd you ride?


Backbone off of Kanan.


----------



## tick one (Apr 23, 2011)

last schwinn seat clamp left. it will hold that pole tight. Thats what she said. Products


----------

